# LG Monitor aus dem Stromsparmodus bekommen



## rolex (28. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab das altbekannte Problem, dass ich meinen LG Flatron W2453TQ nicht aus dem Stromsparmodus bekomme. 
Ich habe ihn seit 4 Jahren an meinem PC zusätzlich mit einem 2. Monitor. Anfangs hatte ich ihn per DVI angeschlossen und hatte manchmal das Problem mit dem Stromsparmodus, aber dadurch dass ich 2 Monitore hatte hab ich immer nach ganz langem Versuchen ihn wieder heraus bekommen. 
Irgendwann entschied ich mich ihn per VGA Kabel anzuschließen, weil so der Stromsparmodus normal funktioniert. 
Nun möchte ich ihn gleichzeitig am PC per VGA anschließen und am Notebook per HDMI bzw. DVI hab beides da.
Problem ist, dass ich ihn überhaupt nicht verwenden kann am Notebook. 
Ich bekomme ihn einfach zum verrecken nicht aus diesem verkackten Modus außer halt per VGA was ich natürlich nicht möchte (ist ja nur 1 Anschluss da). 
Weiß eventuell jemand von euch Rat ? Neueste Grakatreiber schon vorhanden. Und das System ist Win 8.1 64 bit.


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

Also ich habe auch einen LG Flatron, das Problem hab ich aber noch nie gehört. Sorry. ^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. August 2014)

Nun das Problem hab ich auch, Lösung ist wie schon du sagst vga. Dieser Eingebauter gewollter Fehler ist leider nur mit dem Wechsel der Platine im Monitor reparierbar.
Folglich lässt sich da nichts machen
ich habn neuen Monitor gekauft, kein LG


----------



## rolex (4. September 2014)

Es hat bei mir nun doch funktioniert. Ich hatte permanent am Monitor beide Kabel hängen, sowohl VGA als auch DVI und sobald ich das lose hängende VGA Kabel vom Monitor entfernt habe ist er sofort angegangen. Vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden.


----------

